# Dave Shichman - Something Beautiful



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 20, 2007)

http://drivenam.com/DrivenArtists/Dave_Shichman_-_Something_Beautiful.mp3

New mix. Some of my favorite new tracks and some of my favorite old tracks. Hope you all dig 

Dave Shichman - Something Beautiful
17 Tracks, 43 Minutes

1. Mixmaster Doc &#8211; Never Loved U (dub)
2. Red Shift Mantra &#8211; Rain [Blame RMX] (720 Degrees)
3. Nookie &#8211; Get down (Phuzion Recordings)
4. The Insiders &#8211; Renaissance (Nu Directions)
5. ST:Cal &#8211; Losing Ground (Soul:R Recordings)
6. Switch & Redeyes &#8211; Backwards (Celsius Recordings)
7. J-Cut &#8211; The Beginning (Fokuz Records)
8. Dan Marshall &#8211; Dreamcatcher (Under Construction)
9. L.A.O.S. - Beautiful (Defunked)
10. Ska & Bratwa &#8211; Solitude (Good Looking Records)
11. D Bridge &#8211; Dream Pipe (Bingo Recordings)
12. Logistics &#8211; Together (Hospital Recordings)
13. Saburuko &#8211; El Presidente (Horizons Music)
14. Icicle - So Close (Med School Records) 
>>>NIN &#8211; The Good Soldier
15. Saburuko &#8211; Exodus (dub)
16. Supply & Demand &#8211; Right Move (Cold Steel Records)
17. Dave Shichman &#8211; In the Picture (dub)


----------

